

Show HN: Ryd.io - gkamradt

Ryd.io<p>As a capstone project for Galvanize&#x27;s data science immersive I took another look at the NYC Taxi data set. A ton of analysis has been done on individual rides&#x2F;cars and I was curious about what story would be told by looking at this data through the aggregate.<p>Through the clustered map you can identify different &#x27;personalities&#x27; of the city with a birds eye view. Check it out here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ryd.io&#x2F;cluster_map<p>I&#x27;ve just spent past couple weeks working hard on this project and would love to talk to anyone about it if they are interested.<p>After the conclusion of the program I&#x27;m excited to join a new data team and work on awesome problems.<p>Feel free to contact me with any questions<p>gkamradt {at} gmail
======
fiatjaf
The page is not loading.

------
mjhea0
clickable > [http://Ryd.io](http://Ryd.io)

------
nav
This is pretty awesome.

------
cekanoni
yep not loading ..

